# 9' basement wall ceiling height



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

What do your plans call for? The builder should have built according to that.


----------



## Bluedeuce (May 5, 2015)

Drawings do show in bold print 9' poured concrete and shows floor joist sitting on top of concrete. This would seem correct, but the section doesn't show the metal I-beam. Again my biggest problem was I asked for a 8' unobstructed drop ceiling. He told me that the 9' poured walls would get me that. Had he have mentioned I would need 9'-4"+ to clear beams I would have done it without question.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I have 8 foot clear of beams and HVAC in the basement. My concrete is only about 7 foot tall. You simply build a short wall around the foundation and then frame your floor on that.

So it sounds like you bought a lot of concrete that you did not need.


----------



## fortunerestore (Mar 6, 2014)

My recommendation is to make your basement walls at least nine feet high and as high as ten feet, if possible. But as it’s already done, you can build a short wall around the foundation.


----------

